
Solving Bloom's 2 Sigma Problem - shafyy
http://blog.humbot.io/solving-blooms-2-sigma-problem/
======
shafyy
Hi everyone,

I'm a founder of Humbot and only after launching I learned about Bloom's 2
Sigma Problem. We launched in November and our goal is to make tutoring
significantly cheaper by mixing humans and tech.

Tutoring companies today are largely marketplaces. What they don't realize is
that advancement in tech is going to replace most of tutoring in the coming
years. That's why we're owning the tutoring competency and building internal
tools that make our tutors more efficient and effective.

We're super early stage, so any feedback or thought is welcome!

